
Halt and Catch Fire - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halt_and_Catch_Fire_(TV_series)
======
adrianhon
If you were put off by the first few eps of this show – or in my case, the
first 20 minutes – and abandoned it, please reconsider. It's one of the best
shows I've ever seen about business, creativity, working in a team, and of
course, the computer industry. Season 1 takes some time to get going, but it's
well worth the effort.

Fans of books like The Soul of a New Machine and Dealers of Lightning will
find a lot to like here. Yes, it's a little unbelievable that the same small
group of people somehow get involved in every computer revolution in a decade,
but no more so than Don Draper apparently writing every good ad in the 60s and
70s. And the fact that the characters are drawn as real people rather than
caricatures is a sign of the show's maturity and great writing.

~~~
tfandango
My experience too. I started it once and didn't continue past the first few
eps. Years later I was casting about, looking for something to watch and
decided to give it another go. Now I consider it in my top 5 shows.

------
larrydag
One of my all time favorite shows. Very underrated in my opinion. Also the
first season is based in my hometown so that is neat. There is very much a
silicon prairie culture in North Texas that doesn't get talked about too much.

Texas Instruments

HP (formerly EDS)

Dell (formerly Perot Systems)

Raytheon

id Software

Lockheed Martin

Bell Helicopter

Match.com and Hotels.com

RealPage

I know I'm missing a bunch others

------
orev
HCF is really good, but you need to go into it with the correct mindset. It is
NOT a documentary — it’s more like a modern film student’s imagination of what
things might have been like back then, loosely based on the facts. For
example, they make references to things like a BBS being a “social network”,
which is not the correct term to use for things in that time period.

It is a very good and entertaining show, but be warned: if you’re the type of
person who was bothered that type of things they did in CSI was not “real
science” or technically accurate, you may be bothered by this as well. TV
shows are meant to be entertaining and convey an overall story and concept.

~~~
herval
I remember the term social network being used in the BBS era. Sure, maybe it
wasn’t called like that all the time, but it’s not a term from the 2010s
either?

~~~
orev
The BBS era (and the setting of HCF) was in the 1980s and 1990s. The term
“social media” was first used in 1997 as a reference to AOL. What we call a
“social network” today as a concept simply didn’t exist back then. You can say
a BBS was sort of like a social network, but that is retroactively applying a
label that just didn’t exist at the time.

------
MoZeu
I loved this show. You can watch purely for the opportunity to drool at Lee
Pace even if for no other reason, and there are PLENTY of other reasons. It's
a great story and gives a very insider look at the early days of the
commercial web, online gaming, the PC, etc. etc. . . . Deals very well with
sexism in the industry without being hectoring about it. And did I mention Lee
Pace? I think I might have . . .

------
architek1
Truly a great show. As mentioned, one of the inciting incidents takes place in
the first episode. Although it’s a bit much and makes you want to hit stop. I
promise it’s worth it. It’s like a Forrest Gump of the tech industry and
tackles so many current issues that we are still dealing with along the way.

------
schrute
It is one of my all-time favorite shows. I am so glad I found someone
recommending it about a year ago. If you are on the fence give it a go, you
won't be disappointed.

------
Mobius01
It’s a great show, thought indeed it takes a few episodes to find its footing.
If you can suspend your disbelief a little about the liberties taken for the
sake of storytelling, you will find it a compelling drama.

It should be noted that it has a proper ending, it doesn’t simply come to an
abrupt stop due to cancellation.

------
asplake
Hadn’t heard of it! In the UK it seems to be available on Amazon Prime and I
will give it a try

------
kelvin0
Just watched the trailer for season 1.

Whoever posted this has my eternal gratitude! That show was not on my radar
before. Fingers crossed.

Any other suggestions?

------
spaceflunky
Excellent show. Highly satisfying ending.

------
diimdeep
Amazing show. I need to rewatch it ASAP

------
towb
This was so good and it just got better for every episode and every season.

------
reitzensteinm
HCF is such a good show, I highly recommend it.

